# 30 Death-Defying Photos That Will Make Your Heart Skip A Beat



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2014)

Oh my! Someone has gathered loads of them altogether 

http://themindunleashed.org/2014/08/30-death-defying-photos-will-make-heart-skip-beat.html


----------



## Aoife (Aug 11, 2014)

I feel dizzy just looking at those and I'm pretty good with heights as a rule!


----------



## robert@fm (Aug 11, 2014)

I think I'll stick to cute pictures.


----------



## Mrs Mad Ronin (Aug 11, 2014)

Flipping heck. I hate heights and seeing those pics, while very good it certainly made me dizzy lol


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 11, 2014)

They missed this one. It's an old favourite of mine.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 11, 2014)

Very good.  I like that one to Alison !   Sitting down at bait time with lads at work in New York  !  What would you do if you forgot your flask


----------



## Bloden (Aug 11, 2014)

That star-top selfie is amazing! Wow.


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 22, 2014)

I cant make my mind up which one to do this weekend  (don't mind heights but only kidding)


----------

